# IUI cancelled



## Hephzibah62 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I had an ultrasound today, day 8 of stimming, for my first IUI and had one 16mm and two 19mm follicles.  They've decided to cancel this cycle due to the risk of multiples so am pretty gutted -was all psyched up to get going with things!  Initially, the nurse said they might tell me to just take the trigger shot anyway and do timed intercourse for this cycle, but when they phoned me back this afternoon I was told the doctor has said I was not to take the trigger and not to even have unprotected sex....

I was wondering - if I don't take the trigger shot, is it even likely that all three follicles would ovulate?  Surely, even if they did it'd be very unlikely that all 3 eggs would fertilise and take if we had unprotected sex?  It's not like we're the most fertile people in the world.  It just seems like such a waste not to do anything at all...has anyone else been in this position before?


----------



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear that your IUI has been cancelled. I haven't been in this position but it will be a ? I ask tomorrow at my consent appt for iui. I thought that they would cancel at 4 or 5 but 3 seems not too high. I've read on sites from the US that they aim for 3- 4 to give a higher chance of pregnancy. There is the risk though of all of them fertilising and triplets is a high risk pregnancy. I know the temptation would  be there to just go ahead and have sex. If you are young enough I'd wait. There will be other tries. Good luck.


----------



## Hephzibah62 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, you're right, there'll be more opportunities.  It's just hard feeling like the last few weeks have been wasted.


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just thought I would reply as I had my IUI cancelled this month too. But my wasn't because of too many folies but because I surged naturally on sat and my clinic is shut on sat, so my IUI was not booked in till the Monday. So I know how you feel, it's devastating knowing there is nothing you can do. Especially after you have prepared yourself to have it done. It's such a shame they took it out your hands, I know 3 folies is a lot but surly the final decision should be yours. I really feel for you but your not on your own. Was this going to be your first IUI? Well I hope all goes smoothly next time, I'm sure it will. Wish all the luck with your next try. Xxxxxx


----------



## Hephzibah62 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Haylie, yes this was to be my first IUI.  Sorry you're going through the same thing - I hope your next cycle is successful too x


----------

